# Duplex Community



## Cshepard (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm new to the forum, so be easy with me. I have a property owner within my jurisdiction who is planning to put in multiple duplex units and rent them. He would be the sole owner of all the duplexes and the property.  Would this type of community be considered solely residential, or would it be considered a commercial project as well due to the sole ownership of the property? I'm just trying to find the appropriate route to take and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## classicT (Apr 29, 2021)

Multiple duplexes on the same property?

From a Building Code, accessibility comes in at 4-or-more connected dwellings.

Zoning looks at dwelling units per lot.


----------



## Joe.B (Apr 29, 2021)

In CA 4 or more units on the same lot is considered commercial. Some interior components of individual units can be treated as residential but the accessibility/structural/fire all treated as "commercial"... To the best of my understanding anyways...


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2021)

Well you may be mixing terms along with different city agencies, such as building and zoning

Plus answers depends on how your city treats things,

I have seen on / in a regular residential area,,, multiple duplexes built
They are all rentals

But since they are on city streets,,, they are considered the same as any residential neighborhood


----------



## Cshepard (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks everyone!
The community is in the unincorporated area of the county and the county has adopted 2015 IFC. The biggest reason for the question is He is trying to play on what he is required, either having to construct a road at County standards vs. build emergency access roads throughout if required.


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2021)

Cshepard said:


> Thanks everyone!
> The community is in the unincorporated area of the county and the county has adopted 2015 IFC. The biggest reason for the question is He is trying to play on what he is required, either having to construct a road at County standards vs. build emergency access roads throughout if required.



Normally emergency access roads are found on private property/ subdivision,, that the hoa or home owners have to maintain 
Still have to meet standards 

or city streets

Either way is up to the developer to decide which way to go and the city to approve that development


----------



## SH225 (Apr 30, 2021)

I've been curious whether more people would weigh in on this. If the community would look anything like the screenshot I've attached, I'd say commercial. It strikes me as apartments arranged in duplex buildings.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 30, 2021)

I don't know what this has to do with fire codes.

There is nothing in the code that says anything about ownership. Go by what the scope is in the IRC says is a One or Two family dwellings. It's a One or Two family dwelling no matter who owns them or how many they own or how many are on the same property. Don't make something up that is not in the code. You don't know who the owner will be next year and what their intentions are, like if they will be selling some of them.

Almost all housing developments start with one owner owning all the properties including the first houses that are built..


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> I don't know what this has to do with fire codes.
> 
> There is nothing in the code that says anything about ownership. Go by what the scope is in the IRC says is a One or Two family dwellings. It's a One or Two family dwelling no matter who owns them or how many they own or how many are on the same property. Don't make something up that is not in the code. You don't know who the owner will be next year and what their intentions are, like if they will be selling some of them.
> 
> Almost all housing developments start with one owner owning all the properties including the first houses that are built..




Depending on  how the city works,,,

These could be on city owned streets, like in a normal residential area,,,


Or

A private somewhat like gated community,,,   Where the hoa or owners own the streets, as in fire lanes, where I work, as in fire code.


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2021)

These are all duplexes on city streets

Each bedroom has a bathroom
So each college person pays for their room



			https://www.rent.com/texas/lubbock-apartments/lynwood-townhomes-4-lnp001E000000nyST8IAM


----------

